# 2012 Dagger Mamba.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

2012 Dagger Mamba Review with Andrew Holcombe, Snowy Robertson and Hobie

Even though the river in our backyard is almost too low to paddle, and boating season has all but come to an end here in Colorado, it's still an exciting time
of year for us. This is when we get to see all of the [...]

You may view the latest post at
2012 Dagger Mamba Review w/ Andrew Holcombe and Mark "Snowy" Robertson


----------

